# TRIPODS



## stessel tank (Dec 20, 2011)

NEED ADVISE RE; BUYING UPGRADE NEW TRIPOD

HAVE A EOS1D MK3 & 300MM 2.8IS JUST UNDER 4 KILO'S IN WEIGHT

CURRENTLY HAVE A VELBON SHERPA 250 WHICH DOES NOT LIKE THE NEW 300MM LENS ON IT

HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT MANFROTTO 055PROB(7KG) OR 057 SERIES(18KG) IS THIS AN OVERKILL I DON'T LIKE TO GET SOMETHING AND LATER BUY AGAIN BECAUSE IT NOT GOOD ENOUGH TO DO THE JOB AND END UP SPENDING TWICE AS MUCH LATER

IS THE WEIGHT LISTED ACCURATE "MAX WEIGHT" FROM THE MANUFACTURERS ??

ALSO BEEN LOOKING AT INDURO BRAND AS WELL BUT NOT READILY AVAILABLE IN AUSTRALIA


----------



## whatta (Dec 20, 2011)

off topic
next time turn off caps lock please


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 20, 2011)

stessel tank said:


> NEED ADVISE RE; BUYING UPGRADE NEW TRIPOD
> 
> HAVE A EOS1D MK3 & 300MM 2.8IS JUST UNDER 4 KILO'S IN WEIGHT
> 
> ...



My first advice would be not typing the entire post in CAPS... Lot of people won't even read it, some even find it offending 

So, for the tripod, are you planning on buying longer exotic teles in the future? If not, the carbon fiber version of the 055 (055CXPRO3) with 3 sections and 8kg max load rating (1kg more than the alum. version) would be sufficient. It's a lot lighter than the 057 version, so much easier to carry around and also cheaper.

If you have the cash and plan on buying 400/500/600mm lenses and stuff like Wimberley Sidekick in the future, you might wanna look at better options, mostly from Gitzo. You can use this configurator http://configurator.gitzo.com/gitzoConfiguratorWS/default.html to pick the right one for you. As you know, they are way more pricey than other brands but that's what you pay for such premium products. YMMV but it might last you a lifetime.

I don't trust the max load rating of the no-name/ultra cheap tripods but with a decent brand as long as you don't come too close that number you should be fine. Don't forget to add the weight of the head to the total weight of your camera & lens.


----------



## pwp (Dec 20, 2011)

stessel tank said:


> NEED ADVISE RE; BUYING UPGRADE NEW TRIPOD
> ALSO BEEN LOOKING AT INDURO BRAND AS WELL BUT NOT READILY AVAILABLE IN AUSTRALIA


Welcome to CR forums. Maybe you get the prevailing feelings about caps lock? Think about this for your future posts. But keep posting!

This was an easy find...http://www.lapfoto.com.au/products_list.cfm?Cat=17
L&P is the Induro agent in Sydney. Is this near you?

Induro make nice legs, but be very careful of their ball heads. At full lock it is very easy to induce "creep", even with their biggest models. With a 1-Series body and a 300 f/2.8 you'd need a fairly solid foundation. 99% of the time when I use this lens/body combination it is with a monopod. When I do choose the tripod for long exposures, my heavy Manfrotto is prefereable to my lighter Gitzo Reporter, similar weight to 055 Manfrotto. 

But yes, definitely skip the Velbon.

Paul Wright


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 20, 2011)

Is it the tripod or the head which is the problem?


----------



## stessel tank (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry about the cap locks

thanks for the replys


----------



## jaduffy007 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just got an Induro. As a good value, I'm really impressed...but I wouldn't try 300mm and up lenses on it. My 200f2 works...reasonably well.

Maybe look at Feisol as a more affordable alternative to Gitzo.


----------



## ronderick (Dec 23, 2011)

@stesseltank: How will you be using the tripod? (since you mentioned the 300mm, I'd assume sports and outdoor shots...) It'd be quite different choices if ur weighing stability vs. mobility.

Regardless, I think you can't go wrong with Manfrotto or Gitzo. An investment in a premium tripod is well worth it, since they usually last you a long time.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 23, 2011)

i highly recommend this
although i have replaced all the ball head setup on mine with novoflex gear

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Benro-C-2691TB1-Carbon-Fiber-Travel-Angel-Tripod-B-1-/330538387722?pt=AU_TripodsMonopods&hash=item4cf59f890a


----------



## kiwiengr (Dec 23, 2011)

For a bit of reading on this subject....

http://bythom.com/support.htm


----------



## stessel tank (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the info

Decided to go the Manfrotto way

mt057c3 tripod (max 18kg) and a mh057m0-q5 ball head (max 15kg)

I think this setup will future proof me,if later i get anything bigger then the (300 2.8is) i will have a tripod which can handle it without having to upgarde again

When you think of all the money i have spend over the years just on tripods

Buy a tank the first time and be finished it

Many Thanks


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 23, 2011)

Hehe this will be a real tank = huge and heavy 

OTOH, it sounds pretty future proof indeed, should serve you for decades.


----------



## jasonsim (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi, ditto regarding the caps. That aside, do yourself a big favor and buy the best once and then forget about it. I've gone through 4 tripods before getting my Gitzo 3 series. I have a Gitzo GT3830 made of basalt fiber (strong like carbon, slightly heavier, but much cheaper). This is $503 at BH today. Next up, a ball head. I use a Really Right Stuff BH55 with pro clamp (knob). They have a quick lever clamp for a little more $. This is $415 directly from RRS. It is rated for 50 lbs capacity and probably could hold more. If you are going to be tracking birds in flight, you will want a sidekick. Wimberly and Induro make them. I think these are pretty even, but know that for the Wimberly, you will need to purchase a separate adapter plate for it to fit into the BH55. 

This setup is just of $1k, but feel it worth it. Get something like this and I doubt you'll ever need another tripod, unless you want a much lighter one for travel. but I find that if my travels will restrict me from taking my 3 series gitzo, then I probably should not take any tripod ( i.e. Disney World trip). Anyway...best of luck.


----------



## jasonsim (Dec 23, 2011)

Manfrotto is good stuff, but I think $700+ is a bit much for one. If I was going to spend that much on legs, I'd just go a little more and get the absolute best from RRS ( TVC33 tripod and BH55 LR and bag):

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=TVC33-LRBag-Pkg&type=3&eq=TVC33-Pkg02-001&desc=TVC-33-Tripod-%2b-BH-55-LR-%2b-Bag&key=ait


----------



## hippoeater (Dec 27, 2011)

This is perfect! I was just about to ask for some tripod advice!

I don't need/want to invest a ton of money in to a tripod, but I've been looking at the Oben ones on BHphoto.

Never heard much of this brand...good/bad/other?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/687336-REG/Oben_AC_1420_BA_1_AC_1420_4_Section_Aluminum_Tripod.html

This is the one I was looking at. I'll mostly be using it for nighttime photography and some landscape. 

Thoughts? I'm looking for something that will be pretty sturdy. Any suggestions welcome (i'm not looking to drop gitzo money tho )

Thanks!


----------



## Meh (Dec 27, 2011)

hippoeater said:


> I don't need/want to invest a ton of money in to a tripod...



That's most likely everyone's thought when getting their first tripod... because, a tripod's a tripod, right? Just 3 legs, how different could they be? The heads are all made of metal, they must all be about the same, right? The link posted above (http://bythom.com/support.htm) is a good read about tripods and it's pretty much true.

However, the good news is that your first tripod and head won't be a complete waste. You can use it as a second tripod to mount accessories such as a LensAlign when you eventually want to micro-adjust all your lenses.


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 27, 2011)

I use the Giotto's 8271 tripod for my 300mm f/2.8. Much sturdier (and lighter) than my original Manfrotto 190MF3, it is rated at a maximum load of 10 kg. The top catches are all steel, rather than plastic like many of the Manfrotto tripods. I've seen the plastic catches on the Manfrotto 055 snap during normal use. The leg levers are also much stronger plastic. Twist lever action on the legs is also available.

Sorry, forgot the link to Giottos. You may need to look around for suppliers in North America.

http://www.giottos.com/


----------

